# the sleepy cockapoo choo choo



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

Fab photo Kendal


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh that is so awesome!!! it looks as tho you posed them...so very cute. Delta looks bigger than gypsy in this photo


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Those dogs are tooo cute!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> oh that is so awesome!!! it looks as tho you posed them...so very cute. Delta looks bigger than gypsy in this photo


lol well i has to move Deltas bum closer for the photo lol but the other three were like that all by themsdlves.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol well i has to move Deltas bum closer for the photo lol but the other three were like that all by themsdlves.


really you have an adorable bunch


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I love your photo, they look so sweet together. How long does it take you to clean 16 paws after muddy walks?!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great photo, as usual, you could do a book x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I love your photo, they look so sweet together. How long does it take you to clean 16 paws after muddy walks?!


I ditto this! And I can't even imagine _walking_ FOUR dogs at a time, wow. That must take talent


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i dont always dry them, i stick a towl in their crate and put them in their for half an hour. lol 

my lot walk nice on their own but when i have them all together i tend to use pinch collars on them, before i got Delta i was getting to the point where i was hardly using them, but as always adding a new pup upsets the balence and they are more pully when she is with us.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice pic.  Is Delta bigger then the others or is it just the angle?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Enneirda. said:


> Nice pic.  Is Delta bigger then the others or is it just the angle?


just the angle and the fact that the others are curled up in balls, she is atleast an inch and a half shorter than them. lol i also think its because she is so hairy, will be interesting to see what happens when i clip her. thats when her size will realy become apparent.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats the same with lady...she is due for a hair cut...and looks huge with all the hair on her....but with all the horror stories on here about bad hair cuts....I am paranoild to go and get her done.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i know exactly what i will be doing with her i will just be clipping her like th other but se well looks so small.

im sure the next one will be fine.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol i know exactly what i will be doing with her i will just be clipping her like th other but se well looks so small.
> 
> im sure the next one will be fine.


Kendal, are you a groomer? or just really great with clippers??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i dont have my own clipers yet. their las cut was a bit off becaus i was clipping them at my work and it was a different set of clippers. would like to become a groomer.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Thats the same with lady...she is due for a hair cut...and looks huge with all the hair on her....but with all the horror stories on here about bad hair cuts....I am paranoild to go and get her done.


Don't worry about it - just be definite about what you want and find a groomer who makes the right noises. I am delighted with Dylan's clip, and I was very reluctant to get it done. One week after, he looks just like himself only no matts and he can see! The only thing is that I'll have to get him done quite often if I don't want him too short.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH DYLAN LOOKS GREAT!! maybe I will take this pic in, lady doesn't have much of a beard at all...but she is having trouble seeing lol. she has a very cocker face.....but dylans loose curls are just like hers...and the hair ontop of his head too.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hubby finds it a bit weird seeing Dylan's eyes - he doesn't like that but I think it's cruel to try to hide them - he can find the ball much better now! Dylan was really matted so my instructions were to keep the legs chunky, take the body as short as necessary to get the matts out, but keep the face round and keep a beard. She managed to keep the body about an inch and a half and get the matts out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is great...lady is luckily not matted at all...but she is only 6 months ish...so i hear I wont have problems till 8 months.... I am hoping to find a really great groomer.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ask around for recomendetions when out walking.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good idea Kendal!!!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Ha ha! What a fab photo! So cute!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i will have to take a pic of lady..we got her face trimmed...I have been calling her eyes for a few days now.


----------

